# Linux in NT4 Domäne



## TomStar (11. April 2003)

Hi, 
da ich grad erst in die Linuxgeschichte einsteige, 
habe ich mal eine Frage. 
Ist es möglich einen Rechner mit SUSE 8.0 in eine NT4 Domäne einzubinden? 
Also wie gesagt, es gint eine Domäne die durche einen NT4 PDC gesteuert wird und 
nu soll anstatt einer NT Workstation eine Linux Workstation aufgenommen werden. 
Ich hab auch schon ein bissel auf diversen Internetseiten gesucht und in speziellen 
Zeitungen geblättert aber nichts passendes gefunden. 
Das einzig interressante wäre wohl Samba, aber ich möchte ja nicht den PDC austauschen,
also keinen SambaServer erstellen, sondern eher nen Client. 
Gibts da irgendwie ne Möglichkeit? 
Danke im voraus, Thomas.


----------



## JoelH (11. April 2003)

*hmm,*

dafür ist der Sambaserver auch zuständig, er regelt den Verkehr zwischen der Domäne und deinem Rechner.


----------



## tuxracer (23. April 2003)

hy leuts

also wie der name ja schon sagt, gibt es einen Client und einen server

der samba client ist dazu da um auf resourcen in einem smb netzwerk sprich windowsnetz zuzugreiffen.

wenn Du nun aber nicht nur mit Deinem Linuxrechner auf windows Sourcen zugreiffen möchtest, sondern auch umgekehrt musst Du Den Sambaserver installieren. Weil nur der server Dir die möglichkeit gibt, dass dein NT den Linuxrechner auch in der Netzwerkumgebung sehen kann.

damit Du den PDC nicht umstellen musst, und wenn Du auch keinen BDC einrichten möchtest, musst Du nur die smb.conf umkonfigurieren, und den Samba so einrichten dass er weniger priorität hat. Um genaueres zu erfahren, und wenn Du öfters wieder mit dem Thema konfrontiert sein wirst, empfehle ich das SAMBA BUCH ISBN 3-935922-15-9 von SuSE Press.

ist zwar als Buch für Profis deklariert, aber meines erachtens gut verständlich, und vor allem ausführlich genug, um nicht bald das nächste Buch zu kaufen


----------



## TomStar (26. April 2003)

Thanxx @ tuxracer

Ich hab mir erstmal das Buch Samba in 21 Tagen geholt (ausgeliehen) und werd da mal reinschauen. Ich hab es schon geschafft, dass der Linuxrechner auf Freigaben in der Domäne zugreifen konnte aber in der WindowsNetzwerkumgebung war er leider noch nicht drin  
Hab jetzt auch mal alles auf Suse 8.2 umgestellt, hoffentlich wird nu bald ein Schuh draus...

Tommy


----------



## tuxracer (28. April 2003)

Damit auch der WindowsRechner deinen Linuxrechner sieht, muiss meines Wissens der Sambaserver gestartet sein


----------

